# Not an issue, a question. What's a robot?



## noboundaries (Oct 9, 2017)

When I see the forum page, it says Members: 26, Guest; 300, Robots, 327.  What's a robot?


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 9, 2017)

Kinda wondered the same thing.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 9, 2017)

Did a little research online.  Someone said it is people using search engines to ping the site.  That makes sense. 

We'll see what Huddlersteph has to say.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 9, 2017)

Sure are a bunch of them. I think sometimes sites use them to send messages and sometimes they are there to collect information on us. And some will try selling products or give out links to services..  they go by key words or conversation we are doing.  kinda like good bots sometimes and bots trying to sell stuff  other times.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 9, 2017)

noboundaries said:


> When I see the forum page, it says Members: 26, Guest; 300, Robots, 327.  What's a robot?


These are automated programs that “crawl” a website such as this forum. It finds every post, thread and page and indexes it into the search engines. This is the primary way that search engines such as Google and Bing populate themselves with results.


----------



## dward51 (Oct 9, 2017)

sounds like they are out to dominate the universe......  More of them than lurkers?


----------

